# Nikon D750 Bug



## cgw (Dec 22, 2014)

Not again...

Nikon D750 reflection/flare issue - possible solution found | Nikon Rumors


----------



## goodguy (Dec 22, 2014)

I never noticed this problem since I never shoot directly at light source and always have the hood on but its good to see the remedy is so simple, I would never put anything as flimsy as shown in the clip but if and when Nikon will come out with official fix I will be right there in line to get it modified.
Again I need to say I never had this issue but its nice to know the fix is so simple and low tech.


----------



## Matt Glick (Dec 22, 2014)

well that sucks. Im about to get that camera too in about a month or 2. Maybe this means they will come out with a 760 and the 750 will drop in price


----------



## goodguy (Dec 22, 2014)

Matt Glick said:


> well that sucks. Im about to get that camera too in about a month or 2. Maybe this means they will come out with a 760 and the 750 will drop in price


Dont expect any D750 price drop anytime soon.
So far it has been proven itself to be a pretty good camera, I don't see Nikon trying to sell it at a lower cost.
Lots of cameras has some little issues.
The Canon 70D has its AF issues and so did the D800, so did the D7000 (I know form experience) and everybody know about the D600 issues.
If this is the worst they can throw at the D750 then that pretty minor in my book especially as I said I never saw this in my camera but then again I really didnt try too hard either to look for it.


----------



## Matt Glick (Dec 22, 2014)

goodguy said:


> Matt Glick said:
> 
> 
> > well that sucks. Im about to get that camera too in about a month or 2. Maybe this means they will come out with a 760 and the 750 will drop in price
> ...



"There is a guy on Polish Nikon forum (his nick is TOP67) who compared two D750 cameras - one that causes the "flare", second that does not cause it. He deeply examined both cameras to find out why only one caused the "flare", and he has PROBABLY FOUND THE REASON!

It's construction issue - in the "good" body AF sensor is mounted a little bit further (deeper) compared to "bad" body where the AF sensor is mounted nearer the lens mount"

Per Dp Review

But then read this. Quite interesting
Internal shadowing not reflection (D810): Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D4, D600-D800) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 22, 2014)

Oil spots, anyone?

I guess Nikon is going to have to learn the hard way that they are pushing these new bodies out too fast. Me, no way I'm buying anything new til it is out for a while. When the D817.001 version 6 becomes available, i'll order me a D810.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 22, 2014)

JTPhotography said:


> Oil spots, anyone?
> 
> I guess Nikon is going to have to learn the hard way that they are pushing these new bodies out too fast. Me, no way I'm buying anything new til it is out for a while. When the D817.001 version 6 becomes available, i'll order me a D810.


Thats actually a good strategy.


----------



## NikonRookie (Dec 23, 2014)

JTPhotography said:


> Oil spots, anyone?
> 
> I guess Nikon is going to have to learn the hard way that they are pushing these new bodies out too fast. Me, no way I'm buying anything new til it is out for a while. When the D817.001 version 6 becomes available, i'll order me a D810.



I thought the same thing, but after playing with one of these in a store, I bought a refurb through Nikon.  This is a phenomenal camera for someone moving up from a D7000, and the comfort of the grip can't fully be appreciated without shooting with one for a while.  I couldn't convince myself to wait.

I'm now hoping that my refurb D750 that just arrived has this issue fixed.  Will test out next time I see the sun......


----------



## goodguy (Dec 23, 2014)

NikonRookie said:


> JTPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Oil spots, anyone?
> ...


I need to ask only one question, do you like shooting at a strong light source ?
I am sure there are those who do that but as a rule of thumb I try to stay away from direct light source, this is a non issue for most users in my eyes, shooting at direct light just turn the shot to so much more complex. I think Nikon should address this issue but honestly this is hardly a catastrophe.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 23, 2014)

goodguy said:


> I need to ask only one question, do you like shooting at a strong light source ?
> I am sure there are those who do that but as a rule of thumb I try to stay away from direct light source, this is a non issue for most users in my eyes, shooting at direct light just turn the shot to so much more complex. I think Nikon should address this issue but honestly this is hardly a catastrophe.


So if I take pictures of light bulbs and the sun I should avoid the d750 ?.
at least the one with the raised AF sensor.

no way ... sooner or later ... though more likely later ...



HenryFord-50 by stevesklar, on Flickr




20140827-NKN_7892 by stevesklar, on Flickr


----------



## goodguy (Dec 24, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > I need to ask only one question, do you like shooting at a strong light source ?
> ...


 Agreed, this needs to be addressed sooner better then later but if I didnt see this issue on youtube I wouldnt be aware of it. Just not a huge deal and looks like a pretty easy fix for a company like Nikon.
This is a bug that should be worked out before and not after but again not a huge deal, definitly not for me.
I might try to find this issue harder on a sunny day and will come back with results if I find anything.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 24, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > I need to ask only one question, do you like shooting at a strong light source ?
> ...


Oh and the Sun shot is a total WOW!!!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2014)

the only reason anyone's noticing the flare is because of the cutoff line.

notice how in his fix the flare actually worsens.


I've seen pictures where the this same issue can be repeated with a D3300 if you shoot directly into a light source where the light is on the lower portion of the frame.


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 24, 2014)

When is the D760 coming out?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 24, 2014)

And I thought Nikons were perfect where are all the Nikon Reps on here and what are they going to do about it
[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm still buying one


----------



## goodguy (Dec 24, 2014)

gsgary said:


> And I thought Nikons were perfect where are all the Nikon Reps on here and what are they going to do about it
> [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


Gloating is not a nice trait 

Happy Holidays Gary.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 24, 2014)

goodguy said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > And I thought Nikons were perfect where are all the Nikon Reps on here and what are they going to do about it
> ...


I don't think bragging about ones camera is a good trait
Happy holidays


----------



## goodguy (Dec 24, 2014)

gsgary said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


Whatev


----------



## gsgary (Dec 24, 2014)

Can't talk going to the pub to get pissed and have a good time


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2014)

gsgary said:


> And I thought Nikons were perfect where are all the Nikon Reps on here and what are they going to do about it
> [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]



too busy worrying about oil splattering in my face to worry about shooting directly into the sun in live view mode.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 25, 2014)

Braineack said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > And I thought Nikons were perfect where are all the Nikon Reps on here and what are they going to do about it
> ...


Don't you mean oil splashing on the sensor, that will be next problem


----------



## goodguy (Dec 25, 2014)

Update, spent 5 minutes yesterday trying to duplicate problem with my D750.
Tried both with the 24-70mm and 50mm while camera on live view and aiming at a stong lamp I am very sorry to say that so far my attempts have failed, no problems.
Currently here in Toronto weather is misserable but I will wait for a sunny day and try again this time aiming at the sun, maybe I will be succesful this time.
Keep your fingers crossed Gary, there is still hope out there to Glot!!! just keep hoping for problems and maybe the skies will be shining for you.
Wish me bad luck buddy!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 25, 2014)

goodguy said:


> Update, spent 5 minutes yesterday trying to duplicate problem with my D750.
> Tried both with the 24-70mm and 50mm while camera on live view and aiming at a stong lamp I am very sorry to say that so far my attempts have failed, no problems.
> Currently here in Toronto weather is misserable but I will wait for a sunny day and try again this time aiming at the sun, maybe I will be succesful this time.
> Keep your fingers crossed Gary, there is still hope out there to Glot!!! just keep hoping for problems and maybe the skies will be shining for you.
> Wish me bad luck buddy!



On another forum a member had 2 D750s, one had the problem, one did not.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 25, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Update, spent 5 minutes yesterday trying to duplicate problem with my D750.
> ...


Interesting, well I hope I am one of the lucky ones, so far toruble free and as I mentioned before either way its not an issue for me as I never shoot at direct light, any direct light in my picture and I throw it away, dont like it but this has been very interesting so I will keep digging into it and see.

Thank you for the info


----------



## runnah (Dec 25, 2014)

I agree with the comment about rushing products out the door before they are as close to 100% as possible. Seems like this is becoming a trend with Nikon. They'd do well to slow down and not rush out 3-4 bodies a year. I am sure most would rather have one good body come out a year than 3 flawed ones.

I am not a fanboy on any side. these aren't $100 products but many thousands and to have repeated issues is not good business.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 25, 2014)

I still plan on picking up a 750 in the next week or two, just waiting on a check from smugmug. I doubt this problem would even effect my shooting much. I'm pretty excited to make the switch


----------



## sashbar (Dec 25, 2014)

goodguy said:


> Interesting, well I hope I am one of the lucky ones, so far toruble free and as I mentioned before either way its not an issue for me as I never shoot at direct light, any direct light in my picture and I throw it away, dont like it but this has been very interesting so I will keep digging into it and see.
> 
> Thank you for the info



Interesting... I read what that guy wrote on Nikon Rumours and he was not talking about direct light, he was talking about back lit objects. And it is a big, big deal for an advanced photographer. The photos shown are plain horrible.
I know a portraiture photog who actually specialises in back lit, into the light portraits and does it wonderfully. I guess he would not touch this camera with a barge pole
It needs to be fixed, because if there is something that reflects the light, it will reflect any light, in most cases it is not that noticeable, nevertheless it is simply not right. Putting a sticky tape besides the sensor as a solution is ridiculous. I hope they will do it properly and current owners will not suffer. Using the hood might help. The fact (as they say) that in some bodies this reflecting part sits deeper compared to others is a bit strange.
I just wonder why on earth it happens in the first place? Probably because manufacturers push their designs to their limits saving every millimetre of space, trying to make bodies smaller. Then it is enough to overstep by half a millimetre and voila...


----------



## runnah (Dec 25, 2014)

sashbar said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, well I hope I am one of the lucky ones, so far toruble free and as I mentioned before either way its not an issue for me as I never shoot at direct light, any direct light in my picture and I throw it away, dont like it but this has been very interesting so I will keep digging into it and see.
> ...




Lol yeah every wedding and portrait photographer seems to have at least one backlit photo like that.

Stuff like this should not happen in a 1k+ body.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 25, 2014)

runnah said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...


Well I am not a pro, I think I have lots more to learn but yet I already got to do lots too and I can tell you that comparing the D7100 to the D750 I can say the D750 either is same or better then the D7100 thus I can say I personally havent seen or sensed so far any issue that causes me to feel there is any issue with the camera, thats not to say there isnt but so far its been sweet.
I saw a 5 minutes video of a guy showing his issue and yesterday I tried to match it with strong light directed at camera then I put on live view and moved camera trying to find that black line I saw in video and couldnt.
As I said when the sun will be out I will try it again and see.
I saw reviews of pro wedding photographers using this camera and are happy with it, there is a guy on youtube that liked it so much that he bought a second D750 of his wedding business.
Maybe indeed this proble is only with some bodies, maybe not I dont know but so far I am happy, very happy and hope to stay this way for a long time.
I had one lemon, the D7000 and I tend to be very quick with these things, if I am not happy I dont keep the camera or lens for a long time.


----------



## cgw (Dec 26, 2014)

runnah said:


> I agree with the comment about rushing products out the door before they are as close to 100% as possible. Seems like this is becoming a trend with Nikon. They'd do well to slow down and not rush out 3-4 bodies a year. I am sure most would rather have one good body come out a year than 3 flawed ones.
> 
> I am not a fanboy on any side. these aren't $100 products but many thousands and to have repeated issues is not good business.



Nikon.ca seems to be doing a bit of extra penance for the D600 fiasco by offering some apparent deals on D610+50/1.4AFD kits over the holidays. Still, Nikon can ill afford to lose even more face with another potential defect.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 27, 2014)

It might just be the start of your problems D750 Right AF issue: Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D4, D600-D800) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## goodguy (Dec 27, 2014)

gsgary said:


> It might just be the start of your problems D750 Right AF issue: Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D4, D600-D800) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


So now every person who has an issue with his D750 will be tags as a major D750 issue ?
D750 worst camera ever made by Nikon ?

Well as I said here is a D750 user who as hard as he tries CANT seem to find a single flaw with his camera.
Every camera produce, every machine produce will have issues.
I know a Toyota Corolla owner who had nothing but troubles with his car, does that mean all Corollas are problems ?
Of course not yet this guy I know will never buy a Corolla again!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 27, 2014)

goodguy said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > It might just be the start of your problems D750 Right AF issue: Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D4, D600-D800) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
> ...


Getting worried ?


----------



## goodguy (Dec 27, 2014)

gsgary said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


And here comes Mr Gloat, I was wondering how long it will take you to pop out, took you even less time then I predicted.
You are a wonderful human being, where ever you find negativity you will find Gary smiling and Gloating.

Worried ?
Since my baby is working perfect I have no worried, I do not want this camera to be tagged as a lemon because many of us have the trauma of the D600.
I have the D750 for about 2 months, shots lots with it and I am happy so personally I am not worried at all.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 27, 2014)

gsgary said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


You should change your Log name from "gsgary" to "mggarry"-Mr Gloat Gary


----------



## Braineack (Dec 27, 2014)

that name does him no justice, an appropriate one wouldn't be appropriate to use.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 27, 2014)

goodguy said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...


And it doesn't take you long to bite I should take up fishing


----------



## goodguy (Dec 27, 2014)

gsgary said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


You are correct on that "mggary", you the Gloating fisherman and I am the poor fish.
Happy Gloating........Arrrrr I mean happy fishing Gloaty!


----------



## cgw (Dec 27, 2014)

goodguy said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > It might just be the start of your problems D750 Right AF issue: Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D4, D600-D800) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
> ...



With Nikon, it's not so much the problems as how they deal with problems--or not. Their denial and obfuscation of the D600 defect eventully forced some customers to launch product liability suits. Was Nikon's long overdue response just coincidence or correlation? You fill in the blank.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 27, 2014)

cgw said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


I know and agree with you!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2014)

Check this out Nikon don't seem bothered about the problem

Nikon UK response to D750 flare banding issue: Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D4, D600-D800) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Braineack (Dec 29, 2014)

how do people use that dpreview forum?  that early 90s BBS style chatting...I cant take anything from that site serious.


----------



## cgw (Dec 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> how do people use that dpreview forum?  that early 90s BBS style chatting...I cant take anything from that site serious.



Enough gravitas for you here?

To users of the Nikon D750 digital SLR camera


----------



## goodguy (Dec 29, 2014)

cgw said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > how do people use that dpreview forum?  that early 90s BBS style chatting...I cant take anything from that site serious.
> ...


Nice to see Nikon acknowledging this issue


----------



## Braineack (Dec 30, 2014)

cgw said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > how do people use that dpreview forum?  that early 90s BBS style chatting...I cant take anything from that site serious.
> ...




yes.

because:

We are currently looking into measures to address this issue. Further details will be announced as soon as they are determined.

does not equal:

Therefore it does not indicate a problem with the camera’s design and we do not plan to implement any measures to address this.


----------



## cgw (Dec 30, 2014)

Braineack said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



Who said it did? Reasonably certain Nikon won't reprise the D600 debacle.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 9, 2015)

goodguy said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...




and now there's a solution:

To users of the Nikon D750 digital SLR camera | Nikon Knowledgebase



> To correct this issue, Nikon will inspect and service at no cost the camera’s light-shielding components and adjust the AF sensor position. We plan to initiate this service at the end of January and will announce further details, including instructions for requesting servicing, shortly.




meanwhile 7Dii users still can't focus on simple objects.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 9, 2015)

Braineack said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...


Thank you for this important piece of information!!!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 9, 2015)

I havent been able to get the weird flare thing yet, nice to know if I do it'll be fixed though.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 9, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> I havent been able to get the weird flare thing yet, nice to know if I do it'll be fixed though.


Me too, I tried intentionally to get this "flare effect" but couldn't replicate it on my D750, still its nice to see that Nikon went "full throttle" in their dealing with this issue.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 9, 2015)

if youre not getting it, chances are you won't get it.  Seems some units had the AF sensor slightly low and that caused the cut-off line.  Once adjust back up a few mm, it goes away.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 9, 2015)

And all the haters called it another failure...


----------



## goodguy (Jan 9, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> And all the haters called it another failure...


Haters and gloaters 

Not to worry they will look harder to try and find something else to cry about.
In the mean time we'll be out there shooting and enjoying our Nikon cameras.

In my mother tongue we say "The dogs bark and the procession keeps moving"


----------



## bigal1000 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm waiting for the D760


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 21, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> I'm waiting for the D760



While you're waiting I'll be getting photos with my amazing 750


----------



## Braineack (Jan 21, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> I'm waiting for the D760



youre going to be waiting a long time.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 21, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> bigal1000 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the D760
> ...


Good idea, me too 




Braineack said:


> bigal1000 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the D760
> ...


LOL, a VERY long time, I dont see Nikon replacing such a well balanced camera anytime soon, I will not be surprised that when a replacement will be out it will not be a DSLR anymore.........but what the heck do I know


----------



## bigal1000 (Jan 21, 2015)

I was only kidding guy's I'm still using a Canon 5D that makes excellent photos 5 years later.


----------

